# AAM awards?



## Caveat (19 Sep 2008)

I think this has been mooted before.

Why not all congratulate each other for no reason whatsoever and pick our favourite contributors - who do you vote for?

To simplify matters I suggest 4 categories only:

Informativeness
Wisdom
Style
Humour

Posters can suggest other posters in general and/or pick specific posts  and be sycophantic/flirtatious in general (if you wish) with your commentary. 

Let's make it polite - no negative stuff.

Any takers?


----------



## S.L.F (19 Sep 2008)

Caveat said:


> Let's make it polite - no negative stuff.



but all the fun is in being negative!


----------



## S.L.F (19 Sep 2008)

Informativeness= I think sydthebeat is pretty far up there his knowledge of planning is professional and complete (bar 1 moment we won't delve into).
Also daveyjones knows his plumbing


Wisdom=Television I like a lot of his posts


Style=I don't know much about all the other forums other than the ones I've contributed to so I'll pick Purple for this


Humour=Rmelly


----------



## Caveat (19 Sep 2008)

I reckon:

*Informativeness* - Well it has to be _ClubMan_ doesn't it? 

*Wisdom*: _MOB_ in a philosophical sense and _Purple_ in a no nonsense 'hitting the nail on the head' sense.

*Style*: _Dr Moriarty's_ posts rarely have a word out of place - a joy to read.
_ClubMan _is no slouch either, but in a more pithy way. 
(I have a lisp BTW ) Talking of pithiness, _RS2K_ deserves a special mention for unsentimental economy of posting.

*Humour: *Again, _Clubman_ for the one liners, _Teabag_ for the surrealism but the one single post that made me laugh more than any this year was one of Purple's.

...and I didn't even do an appreciative smiley


----------



## Vanilla (20 Sep 2008)

Two more categories, please?

* The contributor you'd most like to be stuck next to at an otherwise boring dinner party:*

and

*The contributor who stays calmest despite her/his profession being called into disrepute:*


Mine are:


*Informativeness: *ClubMan

*Wisdom: *Ubi

*Style: *Mf1

*Humour:* Caveat/Purple

*The contributor you'd most like to be stuck next to at an otherwise boring dinner party:* I would say Purple, but then I'd be accused of flirting, so Ney001

*The contributor who stays calmest despite her/his profession being called into disrepute:* Graham07


----------



## PM1234 (20 Sep 2008)

*Style* DrM
*Wisdom and for his insight into human nature *MOB
*Humour* ClubMan

and LDFerguson deserves a special mention for song writing!


----------



## rmelly (20 Sep 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I'd be accused of flirting


 
you mean accused *again*...


----------



## Vanilla (20 Sep 2008)

rmelly said:


> you Mean Accused *again*...


 
Lol.


----------



## Purple (21 Sep 2008)

Informativeness - Clubman

Wisdom: Ubiquitous, Caveat (perhapse because we share many of the same biases) and RainyDay whom I often disagree with but always find thought provoking, and MOB  

Style: Dr.M is a class act, out on his own on this one.

Humour: Dr. M, Clubman


The contributor you'd most like to be stuck next to at an otherwise boring dinner party: Vanilla (of course!) 

The contributor who stays calmest despite her/his profession being called into disrepute: MOB


----------



## Caveat (22 Sep 2008)

*The contributor you'd most like to be stuck next to at an otherwise boring dinner party:* Well someone would have to chaperone Vanilla & Purple and that would be entertainment enough for me. 

*The contributor who stays calmest despite her/his profession being called into disrepute: *MrMan comes to mind.


----------



## ney001 (22 Sep 2008)

Vanilla said:


> *The contributor you'd most like to be stuck next to at an otherwise boring dinner party:* I would say Purple, but then I'd be accused of flirting, so Ney001


 




> The contributor you'd most like to be stuck next to at an otherwise boring dinner party: Vanilla (of course!)





Oh no - I feel like Yoko Ono!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (22 Sep 2008)

The one that made me laugh most was a question about large sums of money appearing mysteriously in your personal account and some bright spark posted "Ah, it's yerself, Bertie!" laughed for days on that one.

I tried to find it so I could post it but all I could find was an older thread with a similar comment by Clubman..which would have been funny too had I not seen the other one.


----------



## truthseeker (22 Sep 2008)

*Informativeness: * Clubman

*Wisdom: * Teabag!

*Style: * mf1

*Humour:* Purple is funny, but the thread that made me laugh most this year was this one: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=78447
Although I believe the OP of this one has been banned since so perhaps its not PC of me to mention him/her?

*The contributor you'd most like to be stuck next to at an otherwise boring dinner party:* If it was raining - Teabag, otherwise, Vanilla.

*The contributor who stays calmest despite her/his profession being called into disrepute:* MrMan


----------



## Teabag (23 Sep 2008)

*The contributor you'd most like to be stuck next to at an otherwise boring dinner party:* MrMan

MrMan, how did you pick your username ?
I ask because I remember when I was a young tea leaf, I got the album Jagged Little Pill and I thought it was fantastic music even though Alanis scared the livin beejesus out of a young tea leaf looking to meet other female tea leaves (of the non bunny-boiler variety).

The one line that I distinctly remember Alanis shouting at me was;
"Hello Mr.Man, you didn't think I'd come back, you didn't think I'd show up with my army and this ammunition on my back"


----------



## MrMan (23 Sep 2008)

Funnily enough I had a turbelent relationship with Alanis or lanny as I called her and she called me mrman, didn't end well though. I had forgotten about it so I must have subconsciously chosen it as my username.


----------



## LDFerguson (23 Sep 2008)

I also had a turbulent relationship with Alanis Morissette after she released a song called Ironic, which contained very few examples of irony.  I don't for one moment buy into the argument that the inappropriate use of the word in the song constituted irony in itself.  

Apart from that, the album Jagged Little Pill just grated after a while.  So your boyfriend dumped you?  Happens a lot when you're a teenager.  Deal with it.  Move on.


----------



## Purple (23 Sep 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> I also had a turbulent relationship with Alanis Morissette after she released a song called Ironic, which contained very few examples of irony.  I don't for one moment buy into the argument that the inappropriate use of the word in the song constituted irony in itself.



I agree; the song should have been called “unfortunate”.


----------



## MrMan (23 Sep 2008)

Purple said:


> I agree; the song should have been called “unfortunate”.



I suppose in fairness to the girl it wouldn't have quite the same ring to it.


----------



## Purple (23 Sep 2008)

MrMan said:


> I suppose in fairness to the girl it wouldn't have quite the same ring to it.


Poetic license, eh?


----------



## Dave Vanian (23 Sep 2008)

MrMan said:


> I suppose in fairness to the girl it wouldn't have quite the same ring to it.


 
That assumes you felt that the released version had a ring to it...


----------



## dem_syhp (23 Sep 2008)

Ed Byrne, eat your heart out.


----------



## LDFerguson (23 Sep 2008)

Purple said:


> I agree; the song should have been called “unfortunate”.


 
As a tribute to the people who bought Jagged Little Pill?


----------



## ney001 (23 Sep 2008)

*Poster Most likely to take a thread off-topic*?  - Teabag


----------



## Elphaba (23 Sep 2008)

Shnaek & Ubiquitous for their contributions, clarifying with kindness my sometimes mad ramblings. They are the gentlemen of AAM.


----------



## casiopea (23 Sep 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Shnaek & Ubiquitous for their contributions, clarifying with kindness my sometimes mad ramblings. They are the gentlemen of AAM.



I would nominate Dr.Moriarty for the "gentlemen of AAM" category.


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Sep 2008)

casiopea said:


> I would nominate Dr.Moriarty for the "gentlemen of AAM" category.



Yeah, he is an ol' fella alright


----------



## PM1234 (23 Sep 2008)

I forgot to mention Sueellen for all things associated with the home advice  which along with Vanilla's decorating hints means there will be beautiful homes all over Ireland


----------



## Purple (24 Sep 2008)

PM1234 said:


> I forgot to mention Sueellen for all things associated with the home advice  which along with Vanilla's decorating hints means there will be beautiful homes all over Ireland



Sueellen deserves a special mention for being helpful and welcoming to new posters.


----------



## DrMoriarty (24 Sep 2008)

sueellen said:


> Yeah, he is an ol' fella alright


And mean and nasty to the old ones.


----------



## Graham_07 (24 Sep 2008)

Vanilla said:


> *The contributor who stays calmest despite her/his profession being called into disrepute:* Graham07


 
It's the Valium that does it Vanilla , Med1 deductible too


----------



## pc7 (25 Sep 2008)

Just read the job offer thread pure genius! For the aam to have dinner with I'd pick daveccork cause I'd ask "Why did you need 200 packs of god damn rolos for!!!"  Then I'd ask had he any left cause I'm quite partial to rolos', ice cream and a drop of bailieys on top as a yummy dessert!


----------



## macnas (30 Sep 2008)

This topic has been debated last year also......http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=62117


----------



## Bubbly Scot (30 Sep 2008)

macnas said:


> This topic has been debated last year also......http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=62117


 

Ah! so they're annual awards then.


----------



## macnas (1 Oct 2008)

I propose that these awards be called Askers!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (1 Oct 2008)

macnas said:


> I propose that these awards be called Askers!


 
Now we just need someone who's handy with PSP or similar programme to design them.


----------



## Purple (2 Oct 2008)

dem_syhp said:


> Ed Byrne, eat your heart out.



Great minds and all that...


----------



## ubiquitous (2 Oct 2008)

Seeing as I missed the party.


*Informativeness: * Clubman

*Wisdom: * darag  

*Style: * MOB

*Humour:* Clubman

*The contributor you'd most like to be stuck next to at an otherwise boring dinner party:* Vanilla.

*The contributor who stays calmest despite her/his profession being called into disrepute:* jem


----------



## macnas (10 Jan 2009)

Time for nominations for the "Aska" Awards for contributions to AAM in 
2008.

How about 3 categories?

1.   Most knowledgeable

2.   Most entertaining.

3.   Most helpful


----------

